# Scope Clicks on Leupold M8 2x?



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Hey,

This is more of a handgun question but I will post it here. I recently purchased a Leupold M8 2x pistol scope for my .44 mag. I went to the range this week to sight it in. I got it sighted but have no idea what the increments on the scope adjustments mean, as far as how much 1 click moves the point of aim at a given distance.

Also, the adjustments do not "click" but rather the turret just turns freely without any detents to indicate how many "clicks" I am putting on it. Is this normal for this scope? There are numbers on the dial so a guy can keep track of the amount of adjustment, but one needs to look rather than feel.

I posted a pic of the scope.

Thanks for the help.

[siteimg]3128[/siteimg]


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

I've had the same scope on a T. C. Contender in 30 Herrett for over 20 years. Something came apart inside it once so I sent it back to Leupold and they fixed it without any hassle. Other than that it has been an excellent scope, I never paid much attention to how far it moves per mark and it doesn't click or have any detents either, I have a couple other fixed power Leupold scopes on my rifles and they are the same way.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The marks will give you roughly 1/4" increments. Burl


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Burly1 said:


> The marks will give you roughly 1/4" increments. Burl


Thanks Burl,

1/4" at what distance though? The standard 100 yards?

Robert


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

10-4.


----------

